# RS5 leaked pictures



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Me Likey

http://www.ausmotive.com/2010/02/21/aud ... chure.html


----------



## AJD_TT (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmmmm 

What's not to like!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Drool! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Liking the rear end and the honey grille, and some of the wheel options.

But what's with the "S tronic only"?  :?


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

i like that but the wheels are rubbish


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jampott said:


> Liking the rear end and the honey grille, and some of the wheel options.
> 
> But what's with the "S tronic only"?  :?


Because Audi knows best :wink:


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

If only I had a spare £50k!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I like the twin turbo v10 lump in the RS6 but.......I'll take one of those in Red please. It looks stunning. Not keen on the wheels really.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Liking the rear end and the honey grille, and some of the wheel options.
> ...


Audi doesn't make a decent "automatic" gearbox, and has only made a few passable attempts at manual ones over the last few years - perhaps the only exception being the one found in the R8. 

Having said that, the R-tronic in the R8 was lovely on the track but pants on the road (OK, so it was a Lambo derived box) but the S tronic and even the DSG (let's talk TT for a moment) aren't a patch on their manual equivalents, even though the MK1 TT manual box is (by most people's standards) as ropey as f*ck.

I've driven all manner of Audis over the years, and although the S tronic is the only 1 I've never owned, I have had it on lots of different loan cars, for extended periods (like 1-2 weeks at a time - enough to become familiar).

If Audi "know best", it can only be because they don't have a manual box that works well with the engine - NOT because their S tronic is "good". It isn't. Nor is the DSG.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

The front end looks EVIL  very nice indeed but I would certainly be put off by the lack of a manual option if I was in a position to buy rather than envy 

Charlie


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Source: https://www.audi-mediaservices.com/publ ... hkeit.html

Ingolstadt/Geneva, February 22, 2010 - Unbridled power lurking in a classically elegant coupé: the Audi RS 5 will debut at the Geneva Auto Show. The high-revving 4.2-liter V8 with its 331 kW (450 hp) unleashes powerful performance while achieving remarkable fuel economy. The seven-speed S tronic and an innovative center differential in the quattro drivetrain transmit power to all four wheels.
Developed by quattro GmbH, the RS models comprise the dynamic spearhead of Audi's model range. The RS 5 is the latest torchbearer in a tradition dating back over 15 years to the RS 2 Avant: superior handling in the mid-size class.

A close relative of the V10 which powers the high-performance R8 sports car, the high-revving V8 engine delivers its output from a displacement of 4,163 cm3. Like nearly every Audi gasoline engine, this one also operates via direct fuel injection known by the abbreviation FSI. This same technology has propelled the Audi R8 racing car to four triumphs at the classic endurance race in Le Mans. The common-rail system generates up to 120 bars of pressure.

Intensive fine-tuning of the dual-branch intake and exhaust system allows the undersquare engine to breathe freely; four adjustable camshafts and tumble flaps in the intake manifold facilitate mixture formation. The 4.2 FSI provides imposing torque and is right at home even at high revs - almost like a race engine. The engine delivers 331 kW (450 hp) at 8,250 rpm and - between 4,000 and 6,000 rpm - transmits a maximum of 430 Nm (317.15 lb-ft) of torque.

The vigorous strength, the spontaneous responsiveness, the joyful high-revving, and the throaty, sonorous music: this V8 produced by hand at Audi stunningly combines the essence of power and emotion. The 4.2 FSI propels the coupé's 1,725 kilograms (3,802.97 pounds) in 4.6 seconds from 0 to 100 km/h (0 to 62.14 mph) to an electronically governed top speed of 250 km/h (155.34 mph). Audi can increase that to 280 km/h (173.98 mph) upon request.

Impressive efficiency: just 10.8 liters of fuel per 100 km

Efficiency is standard in every Audi; the RS 5 is no exception. The ultra-powerful eight-cylinder engine averages 10.8 liters of fuel per 100 kilometers (21.78 miles US mpg) - far less than its main competitors. This impressive figure is due in part to the technologies from the Audi modular efficiency platform. The engine and the entire drivetrain have been optimized to minimize friction, the oil pump operates on demand, and an energy-recovery system conserves energy during coasting and braking.

The standard seven-speed S tronic in the RS 5 - with its high efficiency ratio and its high-geared top speed - also enhances efficiency. It consists of two clutches and two subsidiary transmissions. Both subsidiary transmissions are continuously active, but only one is powered at any given time by the engine. Gears are alternately shifted by the two clutches - at lightning speed, smoothly, and almost imperceptibly.

The seven-speed S tronic, which was specially reinforced to accommodate the high-revving V8, can operate in fully automatic mode - or the driver can shift via the innovative selector lever or shift paddles on the steering wheel. By means of the standard Audi drive select, the driver can switch in automatic mode among three different options: auto, comfort, and dynamic. In the launch control program, the seven-speed S tronic ensures flawless acceleration from a standstill - at full power and with minimal tire slip.

New quattro technology: the crown-gear differential

Like all RS models, the RS 5 also applies its power to the road with quattro permanent all-wheel drive. As for the center differential, which regulates power distribution between the front and rear axles,
Audi - the leading all-wheel-drive brand - unveils the next generation: a crown-gear differential.

The self-locking crown-gear center differential is compact and lightweight - and attains a high efficiency ratio.

Thanks to its package of plates, the differential can widely vary the distribution of torque between the front and rear axles. If necessary, up to 70 percent can flow to the front or as much as 85 percent toward the tail end. The 40:60 ratio of the standard rear-biased configuration ensures sporty handling.

This new differential operates in conjunction with electronic torque vectoring, which affects all four wheels. If one of the inside wheels becomes imbalanced while the vehicle is at its operational limits, then the system slightly decelerates the wheel to obviate wheel spin. This results in terrific traction on the one hand while generating a yaw moment which aids cornering.

As a perfect complement to the new quattro drivetrain, Audi can optionally position the sport differential at the rear axle. It actively distributes torque between the rear wheels in order to further boost stability and grip at the vehicle's limits of handling. The electronic management of the RS 5 sport differential was designed to be uncompromisingly dynamic.

With regard to the springs, shock absorbers, elastokinematics, and the anti-roll bars, the RS 5 chassis exhibits a sporty configuration and renders the body 20 millimeters (0.79 inches) lower than that of the Audi A5. The 19-inch alloy wheels fitted with 265/35 tires are standard. They are executed in an exclusive 5-arm structure design. The RS 5 optionally comes with 20-inch wheels and
275/30 tires. Winter wheels featuring the same dimensions are available; the 19-inch wheel is suitable for snow chains.

The brake system employs powerful and internally ventilated discs, which measure 365 millimeters (14.37 inches) in diameter at the front axle. In order to maximize the dissipation of heat, the steel friction rings are perforated and connected by pins to the aluminum brake discs. The high-gloss black brake calipers bearing RS logos are likewise made of aluminum; the front calipers are fitted with eight pistons each. Audi can optionally fit the front axle with ceramic carbon-fiber brake discs measuring 380 millimeters (14.96 inches) in diameter. They are extremely lightweight, strong, and durable. The electronic stabilization program (ESP) integrates a sport mode and can be switched off entirely.

Even more dynamics: Audi drive select

The speed-dependent servotronic steering in the RS 5 is especially taut. The standard Audi drive select (a vehicle-dynamics control system) allows the driver to switch among three modes of operation - comfort, auto, and dynamic - to adjust steering, the seven-speed S tronic, the sport differential, the engine, and the exhaust system. And if the car is equipped with the MMI navigation system, a fourth mode allows the driver to customize their own profile.

As regards the engine, Audi drive select controls the exhaust system's two throttle valves and the sound flaps; when they open, the rich sound becomes even more resonant. Along with the sport differential, dynamic steering is another optional component of Audi drive select. Dynamic steering adjusts the steering ratio to a vehicle's speed - directly for maneuvering at low speeds and indirectly for traveling at highway speeds. At the vehicle's cornering limits, it automatically ensures smooth handling via minor corrective actions.

The RS 5 exudes an athletic and powerful identity; its classically beautiful coupé styling dazzles with new and clear-cut accents. Its single-frame grille bears a shiny charcoal-gray rhombus-pattern grid. Xenon plus headlights boasting a sweeping strip of LED daytime running lights are standard. The oversized air inlets for the engine, front brakes, and the radiators are bordered by striking contours. The newly designed bumper tapers downward into a splitter.

The flared fenders with the crisp horizontal upper edges are reminiscent of a classic Audi: namely,the all-wheel-drive pioneer Audi quattro, which itself debuted at the Geneva Auto Show 30 years ago. The side sills bear angular caps; the trim strips on the single-frame grille and near the side windows as well as the outside mirrors' covers feature a matt aluminum look. Eight different paint finishes are available.

The tail end is dominated by two oval exhaust pipes integrated within the bumper. A large diffuser protrudes prominently upward. The spoiler in the tailgate automatically extends at a speed of 120 km/h (74.56 mph) and retracts at 80 km/h (49.71 mph).

The extensively clad underbody of the RS 5 integrates air vents for the seven-speed

S tronic and the front brakes. At highway speeds, the aerodynamic characteristics of the RS 5 generate downforce to further enhance stability.

Dynamic elegance: the interior

The vehicle's dynamically elegant styling extends to the interior. Sports seats with pronounced side sections and integrated head restraints are standard. They are electrically adjustable and feature
a leather/Alcantara combination. Alternatives include bucket seats with more prominent contours and folding backrests or ventilated and luxuriously upholstered climate-controlled comfort seats.

The steering wheel has a substantial rim and is covered with perforated leather. The instruments have black gauges and white lettering with distinctive scaling. When the ignition is switched on, the red needles briefly rise high and then drop back down. The driver information system integrates a lap timer for recording circuit times and an oil-temperature gauge. Just like the optional MMI navigation systems' monitor, it displays an RS greeting upon ignition.

The interior is black and the decorative inlays are made of carbon fiber. A fascia in the instrument panel features a piano finish. The pedals, the footrests, and the optional MMI navigation systems' control buttons gleam thanks to their aluminum look. Moreover, the door handles consist of two slim strips - typical of Audi RS models. Aluminum inserts adorn the door sill trims and RS 5 logos lend dynamic highlights to the interior.

Upon request, truly exclusive features such as decorative inlays with a dark, stainless-steel mesh look, a black piano finish or brushed aluminum are available. Or seat upholstery featuring special leathers and colors as well as silver headlining. In addition, the Audi exclusive RS program offers options such as suede-covered controls and floor mats bearing RS 5 logos.

A Carbon design package is available for the engine compartment and, for the vehicle body, there are styling packages in black or matt aluminum look. And the acoustically bold Sport exhaust system - also with a sound flap - has black tailpipe trims.

Sales of the Audi RS5 will begin in the spring of 2010. Its basic price will be approximately 77,700 euros.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Flipping hell Mark how long did it take to type that lot


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> Flipping hell Mark how long did it take to type that lot


Not long, it's copied & pasted from the Audi Germany Press centre! :wink:

There's loads of official pictures in there too ready to download, but unfortunately they don't allow hotlinking to images (unlike Audi UK press), so I can't put them up right now. My webspace is full and Jae is on holiday so I don't have access to the TTF directory either so I can't whack them on there. 

Audi UK are normally 2-3 days behind Audi DE press, so as soon as they appear I'll post them up along with the official UK details


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I did post the source right at the top :roll:


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Anyone know the UK price ?. Ive read 77k euros somewhere, which i think is about 66k over here, for a standard car. Regards, SIMON. :?:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Simon H said:


> Anyone know the UK price ?. Ive read 77k euros somewhere, which i think is about 66k over here, for a standard car. Regards, SIMON. :?:


Official UK prices, spec and information normally follow a few days after Germany.

Audi have lots of press centres, but the Germany press centre is always updated first. The UK press centre is normally 2 to 3 days behind.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

UK press release should be today. Speculation on pricing is rife on the A5 forum. This is one post on the subject...


> Guesstimate of UK base price calc'd on how other RS models are priced in the UK compared to Germany. Straight Euro GBP doesn't take fx swaps into account and I don't think they want to be too far away from the competition. Newer models do seem to be a bit more expensive.
> 
> € in Germany	£ in UK	Conversion
> 
> ...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Pistonheads are reporting £58,000...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

So is the Audi UK press site...



> RS 5 goes live in Geneva - The new Audi RS 5 Coupe is set to debut in Geneva almost exactly thirty years after its pioneering forebear - the original or 'Ur' quattro - did the same. Powered by a high-revving V8 FSI petrol engine delivering 450PS, and featuring a new evolution of quattro all-wheel-drive, the RS 5 is expected to open for UK order in the spring priced at in the region of £58,500.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

UK Press release - the images available are the same as the German ones posted on Page 1.



Audi UK Press said:


> New V8-powered performance coupe featuring a further evolution of quattro technology breaks cover three decades after its founding father
> 
> RS 5 goes live in Geneva - The new Audi RS 5 Coupe is set to debut in Geneva almost exactly thirty years after its pioneering forebear - the original or 'Ur' quattro - did the same. Powered by a high-revving V8 FSI petrol engine delivering 450PS, and featuring a new evolution of quattro all-wheel-drive, the RS 5 is expected to open for UK order in the spring priced at in the region of £58,500.
> 
> ...


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Very nice but at £58k (which is probably fair enough for a premium German coupe) my money would go on the Datsun


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Very nice but at £58k (which is probably fair enough for a premium German coupe) my money would go on the Datsun


Never buy a car ffrom the mackem lovers


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

And the UK PDF  
Click here


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

*SOURCE: Audi UK press
DATE: 02/03/2010*

*UK specification now confirmed for Audi RS5 *
High-revving V8, S tronic twin-clutch transmission, upgraded quattro system and impressive specification grace latest RS flagship

- RS 5 Coupe available to order in the UK priced from £57,480 OTR for first deliveries in October
- 4.2-litre FSI petrol engine linked to seven-speed S tronic twin-clutch transmission delivers 450PS at 8,250rpm and 430Nm between 4,000 and 6,000rpm
- 0-62mph in 4.6 seconds, governed 155mph top speed, 26.2mpg combined economy, 252g/km CO2
- Newly developed centre differential for quattro drivetrain combines with acclaimed quattro sport differential on the rear axle fitted and Dynamic Ride Control










Audi UK has today confirmed an OTR price of £57,480 for the UK-bound RS 5 high performance coupé. Featuring a high-revving V8 FSI petrol engine delivering 450PS through rapid-fire S tronic twin-clutch transmission, and anchored by the very latest Audi driver aids, including a new iteration of the quattro system, the new RS flagship will open for order in the spring. First customer deliveries are scheduled for October.

The V10 FSI engine from the R8 5.2 FSI quattro provides the technological basis for the new hand-built, 4.2-litre V8 FSI engine that delivers its 450PS peak output at a heady 8,250rpm in the RS 5, along with a torque maximum of 430Nm at between 4,000 and 6,000rpm. Helped by fast-paced shifts from a specially reinforced version of the seven-speed S tronic twin-clutch transmission, which makes its RS debut here, it enables the RS 5 to power to 62mph in 4.6 seconds and continue to an electronically governed 155mph top speed. Its impressive efficiency, bolstered by on-demand oil pump operation and energy recovery during coasting and braking, also makes up to 26.2mpg possible.

*New quattro technology *
This remarkable engine and transmission pairing has the very best habitat in which to demonstrate its capabilities thanks to the integration of the Dynamic Ride Control (DRC) adaptive damping system adopted from the RS 6, the sport differential which already brings acute adjustability to the S4 and S5 and the latest generation quattro all-wheel-drive system with crown gear differential.

The self-locking crown-gear centre differential can widely vary the distribution of torque between the front and rear axles. If necessary, up to 70 per cent can flow to the front or as much as 85 percent towards the rear. The 40:60 ratio of the standard rear-biased configuration ensures highly responsive handling.

*Audi drive select *
The Audi drive select vehicle dynamics control system is a standard feature of the new RS 5. It allows the driver to switch between three modes of operation - comfort, auto, and dynamic - to adjust the steering weighting, the shift points for the seven-speed S tronic, the sport differential, Dynamic Ride Control, the engine and the exhaust system. And if the car is equipped with the optional MMI navigation system, a fourth mode allows the driver to customize their own profile. Audi drive select also controls the exhaust system's two throttle valves and the sound flaps, enabling the exhaust note to be varied at will.

With its RS-specific spring, damper and anti-roll bar settings, the RS 5 chassis sits 20 millimetres lower than that of the Audi A5 on 19-inch five-spoke Aero design alloy wheels fitted with 265/35 tyres. Its purposeful body is also embellished by adaptive swivelling xenon headlamps with LED daytime running lights and LED rear lights, a speed-activated rear spoiler and the now trademark oval RS tailpipes.

Inside, black Silk Nappa leather upholstery is complemented by carbon fibre and aluminium elements and additional oil temperature and lap timer gauges for circuit use. Electrically adjustable super sports seats with pronounced side sections and integrated head restraints are standard, as of course are comforts such as a 180-watt CD sound system, deluxe three-zone climate control, the Audi Parking System Plus with front and rear sensors, tyre pressure monitoring and an RS multi-function steering wheel with aluminium-look gearshift paddles.

Key options will include 20-inch alloy wheels, a sports exhaust system, HDD-based satellite navigation, adaptive cruise control and a 505-watt Bang & Olufsen audio system.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Nicola just caught me looking at this thread.

"Next car is it?" she asked.....


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

http://tinyurl.com/yk3s9ma

Cheers

Rich


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

A white RS5 ragtop would make a nice Christmas pressie.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Agree it would be very impressive as a soft top even in white :roll:


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Check out this footage! Very Cool 8)


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

58k and mmi navigation is an option... blimey.

So 14K more than a manual gearbox tt-rs.

Have to say if I was spending around the 50k mark, I'd be trying to fund the extra for the rs5, you seem to be getting a heck of a lot more bang for your buck....


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Proper electric spoiler and a circular steering wheel as well...

I am seriously tempted by this car....

Anyone guess how much of my 60K I would be likely to get back after three years.....


----------

